# tool backpack



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone used or seen of these in action? If I do much more work at the nukes, I am getting one. It's over a half mile walk just to get to the facilities office, then it's a lot of walking inside to where you are going.

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/tradesman-pro-organizers/tradesman-pro-organizer-backpack


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-LeatherCraft-CLC-1134-Tool-Backpack-48-Pocket-NEW-/121171792127


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I used that exact bag when I was doing service

Just load what you need in it and its a life saver for long walks.

Just keep it light and you will love it.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Has anyone used or seen of these in action? If I do much more work at the nukes, I am getting one. It's over a half mile walk just to get to the facilities office, then it's a lot of walking inside to where you are going.
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/tradesman-pro-organizers/tradesman-pro-organizer-backpack
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-LeatherCraft-CLC-1134-Tool-Backpack-48-Pocket-NEW-/121171792127


WHERE IS UR APPRENTICE BRO!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bigduke6 said:


> WHERE IS UR APPRENTICE BRO!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Don't have one, it's usually just me rolling up to the jobs.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I used that exact bag when I was doing service
> 
> Just load what you need in it and its a life saver for long walks.
> 
> Just keep it light and you will love it.


That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I seen those as well as the veto backpack. I like the veto one cause I feel it has more room as well as better cushion for your back. I didn't try them out but did get to see them side by side at our local tool store.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I want that Veto but can't find it around here. All the dealers are like " Huh?"


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Go to their site or amazon buddy...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Veto makes a backpack? I have the veto XXL XL and LC. Love them


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just googled it. Added to the wish list.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

My Veto XL has lasted over 5 years, one zipper finally failed. The new backpack style they have is the key. I overloaded my XL all the time.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/tech-pac






http://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VPP-TECH-PAC

I just have to wait for Amazon to have one so I can snag the free shipping to HI, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> My Veto XL has lasted over 5 years, one zipper finally failed. The new backpack style they have is the key. I overloaded my XL all the time.
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/products/tech-pac
> 
> ...


same EXACT problem here !


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have the veto tech LC have everything I need my meters, a small Milwaukee 12v impact drill, my hand tools, it's a wicked bag, little heavy at first, but other wise great.


----------

